# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  Need help ID

## Reptilsoul

parents are pastel clown x fire pastel.

i thanks both are super pastel, but to see the fire, I don´t know XD... what do you think? thanks for help!

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-05-2022),_Homebody_ (09-16-2022)

----------


## nikkubus

I'd wait till after first shed, it's going to be easier to see accurate colors. I'm leaning towards one on the left having Fire and the other not because the dorsal is a lot brighter yellow, blushing is stronger, and side pattern has more of a peachy tone but until they have shed it's hard to know for sure.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-05-2022),Reptilsoul (09-05-2022)

----------


## Reptilsoul

ok thanks, I will wait, I will put more pictures when they shed. thanks  :Smile:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-05-2022)

----------


## Reptilsoul

ok, at least they shed. 
I think fire super pastel is,  left, has a bit orange and other just super pastel

----------

_Homebody_ (09-16-2022)

----------


## nikkubus

I think it's the reverse. Fire cleans up side pattern, removing black speckles and cutting down on brown and peachy-orange tones. Both look great!

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-18-2022),Argentum (09-16-2022),_Homebody_ (09-16-2022),Reptilsoul (09-16-2022)

----------


## Reptilsoul

ah ok, so right is fire super pastel? ... how the other has the orange, I thought that was fire  :Very Happy:  some genetics are dificult to see it

----------


## Argentum

To my understanding, Fire doesn't add reds or oranges, it pales, cleans up and brightens things, getting stronger as the snake ages. Someone please correct me if I'm misinterpreting.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-18-2022),_nikkubus_ (09-16-2022),Reptilsoul (09-17-2022)

----------


## nikkubus

> ah ok, so right is fire super pastel? ... how the other has the orange, I thought that was fire  some genetics are dificult to see it


Yes, right is the fire. Those pretty oranges are from having nice underlying genetics so that the Super Pastel taking away some of the browns leaves nice color behind.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-18-2022),Reptilsoul (09-17-2022)

----------


## Reptilsoul

moree babys  :Very Happy:  albino cinnamon x ghi mojave.

I think:  2 nominals. one ghi, one cinnamon, and other I think one is ghi cinnamon, and ghi mojave...

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-19-2022)

----------


## nikkubus

Better pictures with good lighting and showing off the heads and side pattern more would help a lot. The two in the top pic more like GHI Mojave to me from these pics, but it's possible they are Cinnamon GHI. First shed could help a lot too so we can see true dorsal color to get hints.

Pretty sure bottom picture: top middle and top right are normal, lower left is GHI and lower middle is Cinnamon.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-18-2022),*Bogertophis* (10-01-2022),Reptilsoul (09-19-2022)

----------


## Reptilsoul

yes, i will put pictures when they shed, just wanted to show you... and still I have 9 eggs more,  :Very Happy: ... albino cinnamon x cinnamon mojave, are my last eggs of this year.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Reptilsoul

at least, they shed.
parents was albino cinnamon x GHI mojave. What do you think, they are?

----------

_Homebody_ (09-29-2022)

----------


## Albert Clark

I think we’re looking at cinnamon ghi in both of them. The lighter eye stripe seen in Mojave seem to be obscured and peppered over as well as the lateral patterning. Possible to see a change in the coloration as they age though.

----------

_Homebody_ (09-29-2022),_nikkubus_ (09-29-2022),Reptilsoul (09-29-2022),SS snakes (10-04-2022)

----------


## Reptilsoul

this is the female, ghi mojave

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-29-2022),_Homebody_ (09-29-2022),_nikkubus_ (09-29-2022)

----------


## Albert Clark

Wow! Gorgeous! I see the lateral coloration being lightened but the facial eye striping isn’t there.  Definitely a bit of difference in the hatchlings. I’m stuck.

----------

_Homebody_ (09-29-2022),_nikkubus_ (09-29-2022),Reptilsoul (09-29-2022)

----------


## nikkubus

I'm still leaning Cinnamon GHI for both but it's a toughy since mom is an especially dark Mojave and has the same blurred eye stripe cinnamons tend to have. They do look very Cinnamon colored, though looking at pictures, you never know how that is being distorted.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-01-2022),_Homebody_ (09-29-2022),Reptilsoul (09-30-2022)

----------


## Reptilsoul

this is from my last clutch  :Very Happy:  ...  super cinnamon mojave het albino with paradox  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-01-2022),*Bogertophis* (10-01-2022),_nikkubus_ (10-03-2022)

----------


## Albert Clark

Wow!!!! What amazing hatchlings. Congrats and they are just awesome!

----------

Reptilsoul (10-08-2022)

----------

